# coasters



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Im thinking about using coasters on my next build. 

i googled and only came up with 2 kinds. anyone got any links for coasters?


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I personally like the one-size-fits-all Breakaway coasters. I've used the AFAW, Penn and Zziplex ones and the Breakaways just feel the best to me.

The second generation of their coasters can be found here: http://breakawayusa.com/shop/acc.htm

The originals can be found at several OBX tackle shops or on UK eBay: Breakaway Coaster Clips

Evan


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

Century coaster clips are available from "Rutherford's Angling" in England.Pricing and shipping are comparable in price to the US.Shipping takes about 10 days.
"Hatteras Outfitters" also sells them.
On ebay under "Fishing Reel Clamp."You have to scroll down to International Sellers.


----------



## thebigman (Jun 4, 2008)

A number of UK anglers are switching to the Fuji sliding reel seat - http://www.rodringsandthings.co.uk/index.php?app=gbu0&ns=prodshow&ref=FUJICARS2628

Allows easy positioning of the reel either up or down the butt.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

just me personally, but I don't care for coasters on a fishing rod. 

Most people overtighten the coasters when fishing, which can be bad for the rod (depends on blank thickness)

I've seen some thinner blanks (HDX) destroyed by overtightening coasters.

Coasters are helpful for tournament casting, but they don't need to be tightened down nearly as much. I suppose if your targeting smaller fish, it wouldn't be an issue- I'd be a tad nervous trying to fight a big drum with coasters-- especially with a reasonably tight drag. That is not a concern when tournament casting-- the only time the reel recieves pressure is during the cast-- and the casters hand is clamped down on the reel, in essence helping the coasters-- until the moment the cast is released-- at which point there is no longer pressure on the coasters-- there is always pressure on the coasters when fighting a fish, and not much help to be given by the hands-- as one is usually busy retrieving and the other laying down line.

Also sea water and fish slime, bait slime, etc, tend to add to the problem of needing tighter coasters-- to keep the reel from moving around.

Bottom line-- a properly glued in place reel seat is more stable.

Not saying they won't work, I'm sure many use them-- especially U.K. anglers.

.02


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

I have used them on a few different heavers and now all of those rods have seats back on them.

Mark,

Here is what I was going for, lemme know what you think.

I like the trigger on my wheeler rods, this will be another wheeler stick and I have a 22mm trigger seat that I am going to put on it.

Here is the thing, when retrieving and or fightin fish, I don't like how I have to put my hand on the seat, there is just so much extra space. So what I was thinking was to remove the lock on the reel seat, use a coaster for the top lock, and the whole thing would cinch down on the seat instead of the blank.

this would free up room which i would dremmel off and be able to put my grip as close as possible to the reel so my hand would be on that instead of fingers still being on the reel seat.

Did i splain dat right?


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

pipe said:


> Century coaster clips are available from "Rutherford's Angling" in England.Pricing and shipping are comparable in price to the US.Shipping takes about 10 days.
> "Hatteras Outfitters" also sells them.
> On ebay under "Fishing Reel Clamp."You have to scroll down to International Sellers.


roger that. I used the ones from Tres a while back. Just wanted something different than those.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

NTKG said:


> I have used them on a few different heavers and now all of those rods have seats back on them.
> 
> Mark,
> 
> ...


Yep - I think that would work fine-- I would try rigging it up before actually gluing the seat in place-- just to try it out. Make sure you use the intended reel for the trial fit.

Your essentially removing the moving "hood" and some of the threads,right ??

The thing I never cared for with some seats is the way the top threads dig into the index finger wrapped around the seat while fighting/retrieving-- sounds like you might solve that issue at the same time !

You might need to form a groove in the seat for the coaster band to "sit" in - to help keep it in place -- you could do that with files -- or maybe on a lathe- if it becomes necessary. Just don't file down too much on the seat-- if it gets too thin you may crack it when tightening the coaster.

Sounds like a worthwhile experiment.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Mark G said:


> Yep - I think that would work fine-- I would try rigging it up before actually gluing the seat in place-- just to try it out. Make sure you use the intended reel for the trial fit.
> 
> Your essentially removing the moving "hood" and some of the threads,right ??
> 
> ...



your exactly right, its the threads that irritate my hands, and i figure i've actually got time to build this one and was running the idea through. Figured I could chop off what I don't like, and that way use the coaster and get rid of it all-together and use a grip instead. Good point, I will definately do a practice run, sounds like a good way to save myself some dremel time.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i use and like breakaway


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Why dont you just put the reel you plan to use in the reel seat and tighten it down all the way then cut off any threaded part still remaining past the hood. When you install the seat just dont put anything infront of the reel seat that is thicker than the body, (most heat shrink) this will allow the hood to be able to unscrew all the way off giving room to remove the reel. This works great unless you are a fan of a big fat fore grip.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm interest in seeing how this project coming along. Neil, dremmel, and beers, this otta to be interesting.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> I'm interest in seeing how this project coming along. Neil, dremmel, and beers, this otta to be interesting.


dont forget spray paint...... im still waiting on the new tip, ended up going way of the fusion instead of another mag for several reasons.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

NTKG said:


> dont forget spray paint...... im still waiting on the new tip, ended up going way of the fusion instead of another mag for several reasons.


Oh lord he has spray paint more rod graffiti! Sam Moore is looking for someone to add some more to the old Julians building you could get some practice.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

For anyone interested in trying this-- I did a test fit on a size 22 trigger seat- a size 30 century coaster worked well with several different reels, namely a saltist 30 and a mag elite 6500.

Some reel feet have a pronounced curve to them that makes the use of coasters tough-- they were designed that way to accomodate the hoods of reel seats-- test with the intended reel to be sure. Th reels I tested seemed plenty stable, without any wobble. 

Many after market cages tourny casters use come with flatter feet--they are designed specifically for use with coasters instead of reel seats.


----------

